# so confused



## jackz (Mar 25, 2009)

*** looked everywhere and cant figure out what kind of fish it is.. think its a boy because of the colors... i dont know do you?/


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Flowerhorn, low grade (Sorry)


----------



## jackz (Mar 25, 2009)

yea ok it does look like those. it sokay that its low grade because i dont breed or anything.. just a pet i was just curious. can you tell if its male or female? and why do some of the pictures *** seen of them have the lump on the head and some dont?


----------



## jackz (Mar 25, 2009)

hybrid maybe?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Lump comes with age and has been bred to be larger in some lines.
This is not really my field if you catch my drift.
My own opinion of flowerhorns is..............
Franken-Flowerhorn-fish










How are these are created?
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=957









Sorry if that is not what you wanted to hear. opcorn:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Males usually tend to get the larger head, but not until maturity. Females can also get them. Only way to tell sex for sure is to vent it.


----------



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

That article is possibly one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen.


----------



## jackz (Mar 25, 2009)

or is it a trimac?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

jackz said:


> or is it a trimac?


No it is a flowerhorn. Not even close to a pure trimac. Lovely cichild if you want to try it and one of the species used in the creation of the flowerhorn.


----------



## Deej (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont understand what the big deal is about hybrids and how people dont like them, when more than half the time the hybrids look way more better than the "pure Bloods"...Just judging by colors and beauty :-? :dancing: I think the fish is beautiful!!!!


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i read the article. that's messed up! "practical fishkeeping" my a$$


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Deej said:


> I dont understand what the big deal is about hybrids and how people dont like them, when more than half the time the hybrids look way more better than the "pure Bloods"...Just judging by colors and beauty :-? :dancing: I think the fish is beautiful!!!!


No quibble with that. Prob with hybrids is you need to be a professional to breed em to look good.
Most low quality young are thus killed or dumped on the hobby. Hobbyists can not sell their home bred true types (Out competed on price and looks). Thus can not afford to import new blood. Thus the wild populations lose their value. Thus there is less incentive to protect them in the wild.

Second is behaviour flowerhorns are often psychotic, killing and bullying other cichlids but breed with anything they do not kill producing something that no one wants a poor looking hybrid.

A rather convoluted way of saying nothing wrong with this sort of hybrid (if you like them) except they lack the possible conservation bonus and breeding enjoyment and natural behaviour that buying wild types (imported or bred) used to have. :thumb:

The bit I never understand is why they are regarded as any different to line bred guys and other cultivars.


----------

